# Can someone explain rodent line breeding to me!?



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

As per title really, with in mind further populating a rack and then future hold backs etc for retiring old breeders in future

For example having 5 tubs holding Multis or rats at 1:3 per tub, what's best practice to further populate the spare 25 tubs, and in turn gain the knowledge for future hold backs etc
And would the process be any different between the the multi rack and rat racks due to Multis being more bonded in their groups

I just want to keep the rodents all of good strong lineage and avoid the mistake of buying in extra breeders with risk of infecting what's already there


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello bud 
I keep multis in groups of 2:4 in the large lucky reptile rodent tubs. 
I keep 1:2 rats in the same. 

my tubs are numbered and to make sure there is no inbreeding I mark tubs to say where new groups have come from and rotate them so I know I'm never taking multis from related 
it gets more difficult the more new groups you do as eventually they will be related along the line.

when I get to this stage I buy in some new blood.

I only allow three litters per female as I have found they are less productive after this. 
I generally keep back a new group from the second litter and allow them to grow on so by the time they are productive the breeder groups are finished and humanely culled for food.

hope this helps


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the insight matey


----------



## gecko geek (Aug 2, 2009)

kenobi said:


> Hello bud
> I keep multis in groups of 2:4 in the large lucky reptile rodent tubs.
> I keep 1:2 rats in the same.
> 
> ...



so do you hold back a group from the litter of just females and a new male or do you keep males back also form the litter


----------

